# Spielehüllen kaufen?



## Lukecheater (17. Januar 2013)

*Spielehüllen kaufen?*

Hi,
komische Frage, aber ich hab mich mal gefragt ob man irgendwo Spielehüllen kaufen kann  Der SteamSale ist ja ganz nett, aber so was physisches im Schrank ist dann doch nochmal was anderes^^

Gibts sowas oder gibts dafür keinen Markt mangels Interesse?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

Du kannst höchstens bei ebay schauen, da bieten ganz selten mal Leute nur Hüllen an (früher öfter, weil die so taten, als sei es das Spiel => "Far Cry 3 OVP" => im Text dann bla bla über Far Cry 3, und ganz am Ende "Sie bieten auf die Far Cry 3 OVP, also auf die Originalverpackung"  )

Aber was Du natürlich machen kannst ist, dass Du Dir DVD-Leerhüllen kaufst und dann selber die Inlays ausdruckst.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst höchstens bei ebay schauen, da bieten ganz selten mal Leute nur Hüllen an (früher öfter, weil die so taten, als sei es das Spiel => "Far Cry 3 OVP" => im Text dann bla bla über Far Cry 3, und ganz am Ende "Sie bieten auf die Far Cry 3 OVP, also auf die Originalverpackung"  )


 
Ja dadran dacht ich auch schon, leider gibts da ja die Leute die das nich checken und zuviel bieten bzw. ebay sowas glaub ich auch eher unterbindet, dass sowas angeboten wird.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber was Du natürlich machen kannst ist, dass Du Dir DVD-Leerhüllen kaufst und dann selber die Inlays ausdruckst.


Jup, speziell dafür gibt es ja Steam Game Covers.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Januar 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Jup, speziell dafür gibt es ja Steam Game Covers.


 
oha, kannte ich gar nicht. Dann werd ich mir wohl mal Amarays kaufen gehn^^


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja dadran dacht ich auch schon, leider gibts da ja die Leute die das nich checken und zuviel bieten bzw. ebay sowas glaub ich auch eher unterbindet, dass sowas angeboten wird.



deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "früher öfter", denn das ist schon längst unter Kontrolle, dass so eine Verarschung natürlich nicht geht und ggf sogar als Betrug gilt, da hilft auch kein "wieso, hab es doch am Ende geschrieben, worum es geht ^^ "


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2013)

Ich kaufe mir auch im Handel immer solche DVD Hüllen. So kann man sein per Download gekauftes Zeug auf DVDs speichern, druckt sich selbst so ein Einlegeblatt aus und man hat dann etwas, was man sich ins Regal stellen kann. So braucht man sich das Zeug auch nicht nochmal herunterladen. Bei Steam gibt's dafür ja auch die praktische "Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen"-Funktion.

Außerdem sammele ich so alle PC Games DVDs, auch in diesen Hüllen


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ...So kann man sein per Download gekauftes Zeug auf DVDs speichern,... und man hat dann etwas, was man sich ins Regal stellen kann. So braucht man sich das Zeug auch nicht nochmal herunterladen.


 Bei den heutigen Festplattengrößen kann man doch problemlos sämtliche Spiele gleichzeitig installiert haben - ich habe seit 2004 kein einziges Steam Spiel je DE-installiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2013)

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich auch gern was fragen:
Kennt jemand einen Link zu einer guten Vorlage zum deutschen Original-Inlay von "Assassins Creed: Revelations" ?

Habe das Spiel Mitte 2012 bei ebay für schlappe 16 Euro ersteigert, mit Freischalt-Code und Anleitung, nur eben keine DVD-Hülle samt Inlay, und es sieht neben den Original-DVD-Coverhüllen von AC1 bis ACR so doof, sprich "nackig" aus.


----------



## Msheini30 (24. Februar 2013)

Kaufe doch leere CD Cover und drucke die Cover aus


----------



## alexmartens (27. März 2013)

> Kaufe doch leere CD Cover und drucke die Cover aus



TATAAA - hat 9 Antworten gedauert, bis der Tipp endlich kam  Einfachste Möglichkeit, meiner Meinung nach, kennt man ja aus dem CD Sektor.... wo wir doch alle noch nie eine CD gebrannt haben, aber wissen, wie es möglich wäre...

Würde für mich so reichen, 
Steam Variante ist aber ein guter Tipp. wusste ich auch nicht, danke dafür 
cy


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2013)

alexmartens schrieb:


> TATAAA - hat 9 Antworten gedauert, bis der Tipp endlich kam


 nee, da musst Du mal genau hinschauen: in meiner Antwort hab ich das schon gesagt, und das war damals die erste Antwort hier im Thread


----------



## alexmartens (28. März 2013)

Sorry, stimmt natürlich, bin wohl optisch und geistig bei deinem Ebay Tipp hängen geblieben... wäre aber witzig gewesen, wenn es tatsächlich so gewesen wäre...


----------

